# Catalytic Converters being stolen



## motorhomenicky (Feb 1, 2006)

Just today a customer has informed me that thier catalytic convertor has been stolen from thier motorhome in the last couple of days, this is in the Burnham On Sea area so if you are in this area just be extra vigilant.

I have looked at the device for preventing them being stolen but it does have a prohibative price tag so I have come up with a great suggestion that does not cost a fortune.

Find a good old fashioned local garage and get them to weld U bolts to the catalytic converter just on the straight pipe, it would be easy for them to take it off to do this, or you could even take it off yourselve, once refitted you could feed a steel cable through these loops and around the chassis secured with a good quality padlock.

Cost effective, easy to do and should provide the deterrant required.

Hope this helps someone

Nick


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

"U" bolts aint that strong, especially when they come up against a set of bolt croppers !!

A much better bet is to use a couple of sheer bolts where the heads break off thus preventing unauthorised removal.

This subject has already been aired a few times on the forum, with a wide variety of solutions being suggested.


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi

I bought a small sportscar a few years ago that the manufacturer sold a pipe to replace the Cat with for better performance. Unbolt one, bolt the other on, no further fiddling (with the ECU for example) required.

Refit for MOT was their advice.

Jason


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Our local police offer to security mark catalytic converters "making them easily identifiable and therefore useless to the thief as they are impossible to sell on" anyone worried about losing theirs should give their local crime perevention officer a call to see if they can help with security marking.


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

I don't think they sell them on? they weigh them in, any mark could just be obliterated with a lump hammer.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

Techno100 said:


> I don't think they sell them on? they weigh them in, any mark could just be obliterated with a lump hammer.


They weigh them in and get between £20-£50 for each of them.

The latest method is to use a battery powered grinder with a cutting disc which will get round any bolted safety features.

I've been chatting today to our area sales manager from a catalyst supplier - a firm local to them recently took receipt of 15 new Transit vans, that same evening their compound was cut open and all the cats cut off - nobody heard nowt! An hours work netted them maybe £500 -£750

Motorhomes are easy to get at as the area where the exhaust lives is high up off the ground with easy access.


----------



## stepps110 (Jan 20, 2008)

So Sprinta what is your solution?


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

If you have a regular parking space, say a driveway maybe you could build some sort of raised platform using building bricks . It would have to be low enough and narrow enough to drive the vehicle over, but it would restrict anyone trying to gain access to the underside where the cat is. Just a thought.  :idea:


----------



## Richard_M (Dec 17, 2010)

stepps110 said:


> So Sprinta what is your solution?


Buy a MH without a cat. Like mine


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

stepps110 said:


> So Sprinta what is your solution?


don't worry about it, the incidence of crime in all reality is very slight. all you can do is lessen the opportunity given to some people to pinch from you. Mine is parked in my driveway, my neighbours are nosy (in the best way) it's alarmed, immobilised etc.

But if they want it, they'll get it - if they have the chance! reduce the chance. Most of the thefts I've heard of first hand have all been on dark, quiet trading estates and garage forecourts, and all at night.


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

<<<They weigh them in and get between £20-£50 for each of them.<< 

Yes, that's the flaw in the system. Still, if the police think it's worthwhile to security mark them it can't hurt and 'might' deter a thief.

<<<<<Most of the thefts I've heard of first hand have all been on dark, quiet trading estates and garage forecourts, and all at night.<<<

Becks of Norfolk recently got done at night. Quite a few cats were taken (over a dozen, I think) from the motorhomes on display. Fortunately the thieves were caught and all the cats recovered.

12 x £50 is only £600 that's not much if it has to be split between 2 or 3 people. Seems a paltry sum to risk a jail sentence for.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Remus said:


> Seems a paltry sum to risk a jail sentence for.


If they were bright enough to realise that, would they be doing it?


----------



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Remus said:


> <<<They weigh them in and get between £20-£50 for each of them.<<
> 
> Yes, that's the flaw in the system. Still, if the police think it's worthwhile to security mark them it can't hurt and 'might' deter a thief.
> 
> ...


Yeah, but would you put money on a jail sentence? 50/50 it's a slapped wrist and a jolly good time had by all.

Ken (a recent victim) :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Sprinta said:


> Most of the thefts I've heard of first hand have all been on dark, quiet trading estates and garage forecourts, and all at night.


As per my other thread of last night......

My catalytic convertor has been stolen from a residential road in South London, parked right outside the front window of the house, in the room in which we were sitting. I arrived at 7pm and left at 10pm.

Not dark, not a quiet trading estate, not a garage forcourt. Yes at night, but not particularly late at night - more like evening.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

grizzlyj said:


> Hi
> 
> I bought a small sportscar a few years ago that the manufacturer sold a pipe to replace the Cat with for better performance. Unbolt one, bolt the other on, no further fiddling (with the ECU for example) required.
> 
> ...


I've just spoken to a garage who say that it is ILLEGAL to drive without the catalytic convertor, so you can't just replace it with a pipe.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

HeatherChloe said:


> grizzlyj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


That may be true of a petrol car, but it doesn't necessarily apply to a diesel - different sort of cat fitted for a different reason to achieve a different effect.

A (modern) petrol car will not pass an MOT without a cat, but a diesel will.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Has anybody first hand experience of fitting a Catclamp to a X250? Are there any chassis points where the wire cable can be looped over?


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

rayc said:


> Has anybody first hand experience of fitting a Catclamp to a X250? Are there any chassis points where the wire cable can be looped over?


I spoke to the person at Catclamp today who was very helpful.

She said that it takes 0.5 - 1 hour to fix and that anyone handy can do it.

She gave me the name of someone in South London who has fitted lots for them, in case I wanted to use them.

If it comes while the van is in the garage having the new cat conv fitted, then I'm going to take it to them to fit.

So far, she says that no cat conv's have been stolen with a catclamp fitted.


----------



## doug285 (Apr 30, 2008)

I suspect that a lot of the Cats are being stolen in the demand for keeping pre '52 vehicles on the road after the LEZ is brought into being at the beginning of next year.

They will be worth a lot more than £50 for some people.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

HeatherChloe said:


> rayc said:
> 
> 
> > Has anybody first hand experience of fitting a Catclamp to a X250? Are there any chassis points where the wire cable can be looped over?
> ...


When I asked catclamp they could not say how it could be fitted to an X250 Peugot, Citroen or Fiat. They suggested that it is possible to drill the chassis but rust prevention protection is required. They do not have fitting agents and I have the feeling they are just getting started.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

You cannot defeat a cordless grinder with an ultra thin cutting blade whatever you do. And it is not compulsary to have a cat fitted,its an MOT requirement that the emmisions must be within certain parameters, but that doesnt mean its compulsary to have a catalytic converter.


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

Just to say that I ordered a cat clamp for £199 yesterday and it arrive TODAY!!!!

Fabulous.

I intend to deliver it to whichever garage ultimately fits the new catalytic converter and pay them the extra hours labour to fit the cat clamp too.

Then hopefully I'll be able to tell whoever my new insurers are that I have fitted it, and that the chances of a new one being stolen is minimised. 

Thank you Ms Cat Clamp lady.


----------



## billywiz (Feb 21, 2009)

font=Arial] [/font] 
Hi Its billywiz here went to the motorome Wednesday afternooon to start our trip away only to find that my catalityic converter had been stolen. rang the local Fiat dealer and was lucky if you can call it the y had one in stock fitted it and got away three hours later than planned the police told me that it is becoming a major problem through out the UK and increasing. Our unit was parked on our drive behind double gates and protected with security lights all to no avail.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

*Catclamp*

Hi
I have fitted a Catclamp. When I enquired at Catclamp UK the cost was £225 delivered to France.
Buy from Catclamp US and it cost me £136 delivered France- No contest.
Took around 4 hours to fit though!!!
Regards
Alshymer.


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

This needs to be made a law-and-order priority to stamp out the problem. Otherwise it will get worse because it will be seen as a low-risk area for career criminals to get into. [Like kidnapping cats and dogs.]

If the Police targetted the gangs and the scrap dealers who are making money out of this crime, and the Judges' sentencing policy was to impose long stretches in jail as a deterrent, it would soon stop. This approach worked for armed robbery, which is now a rare crime in the UK.

It is also time that Supermarkets were forced to install more CCTV cameras to cover their car parks. They only care about what goes on inside their stores.

SD


----------



## HeatherChloe (Oct 18, 2009)

billywiz said:


> font=Arial] [/font]
> Hi Its billywiz here went to the motorome Wednesday afternooon to start our trip away only to find that my catalityic converter had been stolen. rang the local Fiat dealer and was lucky if you can call it the y had one in stock fitted it and got away three hours later than planned the police told me that it is becoming a major problem through out the UK and increasing. Our unit was parked on our drive behind double gates and protected with security lights all to no avail.


Wow you were lucky - you must have a pre 2007 Fiat. For post 2007 there are none in stock.

Fit a catclamp in future.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, seem like there are two advantages to older vans - no worries about getting the cat nicked and not allowed into London!!!


----------

